# Harmony text/work books



## lineaadicional

Hello.

I need some recomendations on harmony books for teaching. I would like to teach with new publications or editions that come with the teacher's and student's (assignments). Does somebody have any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Harmony in Practice by a certain Ms Butterworth.


----------

